# sr20 head gasket



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

It was a tough decision on where to post this, but I figure while it is engine specific, it is something the boosted people would have more input on... I am building a turbo motor right now(this is the route I decided to go after my gtir setup recently got stolen), and I would like to get opinions from some of the pro's out there. Which is a better head gasket for the fwd sr20, the cometic metal headgasket, the greddy head gasket, or something else I don't know about? My current parts set-up so far for this engine is darton sleeved block, 87mm bore, eagle h-beam rods(cryo'd), cp pistons(cryo'd), balanced crank(cryo'd), arp head and main studs. head has been cryo'd, ported, has stainless valves, greddy springs, titanium retainers, hks 264 step 2 cams, greddy Rocker arm stoppers. With the money I have into this I don't want to blow a headgasket or anything stupid like that - your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chris859 said:


> It was a tough decision on where to post this, but I figure while it is engine specific, it is something the boosted people would have more input on... I am building a turbo motor right now(this is the route I decided to go after my gtir setup recently got stolen), and I would like to get opinions from some of the pro's out there. Which is a better head gasket for the fwd sr20, the cometic metal headgasket, the greddy head gasket, or something else I don't know about? My current parts set-up so far for this engine is darton sleeved block, 87mm bore, eagle h-beam rods(cryo'd), cp pistons(cryo'd), balanced crank(cryo'd), arp head and main studs. head has been cryo'd, ported, has stainless valves, greddy springs, titanium retainers, hks 264 step 2 cams, greddy Rocker arm stoppers. With the money I have into this I don't want to blow a headgasket or anything stupid like that - your input is greatly appreciated!


Cometic. Thickness depends on desired compression.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, that is the direction I was leaning anyways :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if your looking for stock thickness/compression you could always contact greg voogle at mossy and grab an OEM sr20VE metal headgasket for less.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea that is the one I am getting. It is $75....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Yea that is the one I am getting. It is $75....


Are you getting that for an SR20?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Let me start by asking...wouldn't the ve headgasket be missing the oil passage for the de head(as they are in different locations for the different engines, hence the external oil line when you do the head swap)? I also can't see spending $75 on a stock type headgasket that isn't meant for boost(well, at least not as much as the aftermarket upgrades), when the cometic is only $99. Just my .02 :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

wes said:


> Are you getting that for an SR20?



Yea. Turbo GA16 is off; I came across a local SR20 for $40 in very good condition minus the spun rod bearing. Doing a complete rebuild on it and will be looking to do a 400+whp setup on it with a GT3071R turbo....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chris859 said:


> Let me start by asking...wouldn't the ve headgasket be missing the oil passage for the de head(as they are in different locations for the different engines, hence the external oil line when you do the head swap)? I also can't see spending $75 on a stock type headgasket that isn't meant for boost(well, at least not as much as the aftermarket upgrades), when the cometic is only $99. Just my .02 :thumbup:


from all i have ever read the only differance is the VE gasket has 1 extra oil hole in the VE, all the ones for the stock DE are lined up and ready to go.


----------

